# [risolto]impostazione nvidia

## energy+

Salve a tutti ho 1 problemino di impostazione della mia Geforce 2 Mx sul muletto che ho appena installato,vorrei cercare di capire che problema c'è che impedisce di avviare X.......

La configurazione di Xorg dovrebbe essere ok e i driver nvidia installati durante l'installazione del sistema tramite emerge e non tramite pacchetto separato..........

Facendo lsmod mi da il modulo Nvidia xcui dovrebbe essere attivo ma al momento di fare lo startx mi da il seguente errore:Failed to initialize te NVIDIA kernel module!

Screen found, but none have a usable configuration.

Appena possibile posterò il mio xorg.conf ...........

ciao e grazieLast edited by energy+ on Wed Dec 08, 2004 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

posta anche il dmesg.

A me dava quell'errore quando avevo compilato il kernel e il modulo nvidia con 2 versioni diverse di gcc

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

se usi udev forse è una questione di permessi.

apri questo file:

```
/etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions
```

cerca

```
# dri devices

nvidia*:root:video:0660

3dfx*:root:video:0660

dri/*:root:video:0660

```

e cambia la riga nvidia con:

```
nvidia*:root:video:0666
```

----------

## energy+

Dunque non uso udev, il kernel è il 1.6.9 rc9 e xorg.........

X postare le config ho 1 problemino......dato che nn riesco a montare il pendrive sul kernel 2.6.9   :Evil or Very Mad:   nn posso postare i files..........

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

posta il messaggio d'errore riguardante solo il modulo nvidia che leggi nel dmesg, al massimo copialo a mano, saranno massimo 2 righe

----------

## energy+

Eccomi:

dmesg: ................

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e subito dopo? non ti da nessun errore? guarda che probabilemnte è alla fine del dmesg

----------

## energy+

Tutto lì,quelle son le righe finali del dmesg!   :Shocked: 

Che sia solo qlche impostazione fallata di xorg?

----------

## maninthebox1

al momento dell'installazione ai fatto emerge nvidia-kernel  o  emerge nvidia-glx???

nvidia-kernel installa solo i moduli mentre nvidia-glx installa sia moduli che driver! 

UNA COSA VERY IMPORTANT ... Se ricompili un kernel devi rifare l'emerge dei moduli! l'hai ricompilato?

e...usi hotplug? 

se non usi hotplug (coldplug) hai aggiunto la riga nvidia in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2-6 ?  (se usi il kernel 2.6 altrimenti /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2-4 se usi il 2.4)

per editare questo files fai   nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2-6  

e gli dai invio!  aggiungi in fondo nvidia (e tutti gli altri moduli che vuoi aggiungere)

premi Ctrl+X  gli dici di soprascrivere ed è fatta!

facci sapere

----------

## energy+

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> al momento dell'installazione ai fatto emerge nvidia-kernel  o  emerge nvidia-glx???
> 
> nvidia-kernel installa solo i moduli mentre nvidia-glx installa sia moduli che driver! 
> 
> UNA COSA VERY IMPORTANT ... Se ricompili un kernel devi rifare l'emerge dei moduli! l'hai ricompilato?
> ...

 

Si ho ricompilato,ora provo a rifare l'emerge e vediamo se la situation si sblocca,finora avevo solo settato sk video ati e incredibile ma vero alla fine è molto + semplice!  :Very Happy: 

hotplug lo uso  :Wink: 

----------

## energy+

niente da fare con l'emerge di nvidia-glx nn è cambiato nulla!  :Sad: 

Ho finalmente trovato 1 messaggio d'errore e qlche info in + nel file di log di xorg......

Dunque i driver li trova e li carica,la sk viene riconosciuta perfettamente xò alla fine nn riesce ad inizializzarla.........

questo è il messaggio d'errore:

[EE] Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

Questo è quanto..........

ciao a tutti e grazie x il supporto!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

che versione del kernel hai?

----------

## energy+

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> che versione del kernel hai?

 

kernel 2.6.9-r9

xorg 6.8.0

sk video geforce2 Mx 400 64MB sdr

----------

## maninthebox1

se fai    modprobe nvidia    che ti da? (in questo modo dovrebbe caricare i moduli se non li ha già caricati)

subito dopo modprobe nvidia ridai startx!

se non funge fai una cosa...

rc-update del hotplug ( o coldplug) default

e inserisci nvidia in /etc/modules...../kernel2.6!

riavvia e vedi se lo carica o compaiono due punti esclamativi quando va a fare il boot!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> niente da fare con l'emerge di nvidia-glx nn è cambiato nulla! 

 

hai riemerso anche nvidia-kernel?

In realtà ogni volta che ricompili in kernel devi riemergere solo nvidia-kernel, che contiene i moduli

dovresti postare le parti interessanti del tuo xorg.conf (non lo postare integralmente altrimenti il post diventa illeggibile)

----------

## maninthebox1

se fa nvidia-glx è automatica la cosa....gli riemerge anche il kernel.

----------

## Manuelixm

Nel kernel hai tolto questa opzione:

```

[ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb
```

Io ho avuto problemi con attiva questa opzione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Nel kernel hai tolto questa opzione:

 

Ma i driver dalla versione 6111 dovrebbero sopportare i 4kb stacks

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Nel kernel hai tolto questa opzione:
> 
> ```
> 
> [ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb
> ...

 

prova a toglierla come dice Manuelixm....

poi però ricordati di riemergere nvidia-kernel!

io personalmente ce l'ho attiva e va tranquillamente!Last edited by maninthebox1 on Wed Dec 08, 2004 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Manuelixm

E' possibile che nel kernel hai abilitato nvram?

```

< > /dev/nvram support

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

prova a postare l'xorg.conf

E fai anche una prova cambiando versione dei drivers

----------

## energy+

Grazie x le molte risposte ragazzi!  :Wink: 

Dunque ho provato a fare il modprobe ma come mi aspettavo nn è cambiato nulla dato che sec me i moduli vengono caricati!

Ad ogni modo ho attivo sia l'nvram che i 4Kb,ora provo a ricompilare togliendo prima l'nvram e poi i 4kb se nn dovesse bastare.........

Apresto x ulteriori notizie!  :Wink: 

----------

## maninthebox1

hai attivato vesafb e tutti gli altri cavoli che riguardano la sessione grafica?

----------

## energy+

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> hai attivato vesafb e tutti gli altri cavoli che riguardano la sessione grafica?

 

mi pare di si cmq controllo.........

Ad ogni modo togliendo l'nvram e aggiungendo nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 la riga nvidia nn è cambiato ancora nulla, ARRRRRRRRRRRRGH!   :Twisted Evil: 

Provo di vdedere se può mancare qlche altro modulo........

----------

## energy+

 *energy+ wrote:*   

>  *maninthebox1 wrote:*   hai attivato vesafb e tutti gli altri cavoli che riguardano la sessione grafica? 
> 
> mi pare di si cmq controllo.........
> 
> Ad ogni modo togliendo l'nvram e aggiungendo nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 la riga nvidia nn è cambiato ancora nulla, ARRRRRRRRRRRRGH!  
> ...

 

Edit con le modifiche apportate sopra è partita!  :Very Happy: 

Non avevo riavviato e ovviamente nn caricando il kernel ricompilato nn poteva partire!

Mi pare che da glxinfo sia tutto a posto ma nn riesco a far partire la risoluzione impostata,mi va solo in 640x480

a glxgeras faccio 1800fps xcui mi pare che la sk vada benone! oppure no?

ciao e grazie a tutti!  :Wink: 

----------

## maninthebox1

ti va in 640x480 il kernel o l'xorg?

se è l'xorg devi modificare dei valori in xorg.conf...ti rimando alla guida http://www.gentoo.it/doc/xorg-config.html (in ita) altrimenti cerca qualcosa su gentoo.org se vuoi qualcosa di più completo!

se è per il kernel che ti parte a 640x480 c'è da impostare i valori nel kernel sotto la sezione grafica! ora non ricordo dove di preciso.

----------

## energy+

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> ti va in 640x480 il kernel o l'xorg?
> 
> se è l'xorg devi modificare dei valori in xorg.conf...ti rimando alla guida http://www.gentoo.it/doc/xorg-config.html (in ita) altrimenti cerca qualcosa su gentoo.org se vuoi qualcosa di più completo!
> 
> se è per il kernel che ti parte a 640x480 c'è da impostare i valori nel kernel sotto la sezione grafica! ora non ricordo dove di preciso.

 

Xorg me lo son impostato tutto a manina e va bene è già settato in tutte le modalità ma rimane il fatto che a + di 640x480 il video nn va!

Avevo impostato anche 1 voce nel kernel x sicurezza alla stessa risoluzione ma nn cambia nulla.......

----------

## energy+

Ho anche grossi problemi di mouse!

Il mouse si muove e compie azioni tipo il click dei pulsanti solo spostandolo in + si sposta in maniera del tutto anomala e tende ad attaccarsi sempre al margine superiore.

Ho provato sia il protocollo IMPS/2 che PS/2 ma nn cambia molto...........

ciao

----------

## maninthebox1

per la risoluzione hai risolto?

e per quanto riguarda il mouse....la creazione di Xorg.conf la fai fare in modo automatico o fai con xorgconfig?

non vorrei sbagliarmi ma imps/2 e per usb!

----------

## Manuelixm

Che tipo di mouse è? PS/2 o USB?

Prova a configurare xorg in modo semi-manuale tramite il comando:

```

xorgconfig

```

Dopo utilizzi o vim o nano e modifichi a mano quello che ti serve tipo il terzo tasto ecc... Consiglio mio non abilitare l'emulazione del terzo tasto.

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Che tipo di mouse è? PS/2 o USB?
> 
> Prova a configurare xorg in modo semi-manuale tramite il comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ecco...appunto! Manuelixm ha perfettamente ragione!

perchè complicarsi le cose?!

PS per far funzionare la rotellina del mouse devi aggiungere alla sezione del mouse   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

----------

## energy+

il file xorg lo configuro a mano tenendo sotto il file xorg funzionante che ho sull'altro pc nn è 1 problema!  :Wink: 

Il mouse è PS/2 ma in entrambi i casi nn funziona correttamente

Conosco xorgconfig ma se lo usi dopo aver editato devi ricominciare daccapo e sinceramente mi passa la voglia xcui la config è completamente manuale ma affidabile se nn al limite x qlche dettaglio che ometto! 

La risoluzione nn si smuove da lì azz

Anche il control center di kde mi da come impostazione massima 640x480 xcui nn mi smuovo........

ciao e grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Be utilizzare xorgconfig non è che ci voglia molto, ci metti al massimo 2 minuti e sicuramente alla fine vedrai che avrei più possibilità di scelta selle risoluzioni. 

Comunque io ho sempre fatto così, quando non ne venivo a capo ripartivo con xorgconfig e via. Buona fortuna.

----------

## energy+

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Be utilizzare xorgconfig non è che ci voglia molto, ci metti al massimo 2 minuti e sicuramente alla fine vedrai che avrei più possibilità di scelta selle risoluzioni. 
> 
> Comunque io ho sempre fatto così, quando non ne venivo a capo ripartivo con xorgconfig e via. Buona fortuna.

 

ok proverò anche così ma nn capisco cosa ci sia di diverso,su questo pc va tutto perfettamente tra l'altro con ati e dri, in 1280x1024, xorg configurato a manina,ormai son abituato.......

boh proviamo pure questa poi vi faccio sapere......

ciao e grazie

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e metti risolto al titolo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## energy+

Certo  :Wink: 

Risolto avevo solo sbagliato il vertical sync del monitor,stranamente si vedeva lo stesso ma dava i problemi al mouse........ mah!

Cmq tutto ok ora grazie a tutti ragazzi  :Wink: 

----------

